# Priva Steuerungen



## mnuesser (25 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt sich jemand von euch mit diesen Steuerungen aus?
Welche Vorzüge haben diese?

Mfg Markus


----------



## GLT (25 Oktober 2017)

Vorzüge gegenüber was?

Die alten CompriHX habe ich ein wenig kennengelernt - mit den neuen BlueID hatte ich noch nichts zu tun.

Die Module (zumindest für CompriHX) haben für die Ausgangsmodule z.B. Nothandbedienung integriert - im industriellen ist das nicht wichtig, für die Gebäudeautomation (z.B. Hausmeister) aber durchaus nützlich u. oft gefordert. Sieht man z.b. dann auch bei Siemens Desigo PX - deren Module diese Funktion ebenfalls haben.

Priva TC ist ein nettes Tool mit ordentlichen Bibliotheken - für die wirklich komplett freie Programmierung (Anlagensteuerung via S7, Beckhoff, Wago,...) eher nicht geeignet - im avisierten Branchenumfeld erspart es jede Menge Realisierungszeit. Die Grafik-Bibliothek ist auch zweckmässig, was eine zügige Visualisierung ermöglicht. Trendplots sind für die wichtigen Bestandteile quasi Standard.

Einige Technologien sind sehr rudimentär umgesetzt (BACNet, KNX) - als kompatibel würd ich das persönlich eher nicht ansehen - vlt. hat sich da mit dem neuen System/HW ja alles inzwischen geläutert u. die Probleme sind beseitigt.

Besondere Eigenheit ist (war?), dass die HW nicht nur einen Kaufpreis  aufweist, sondern während der IBN/Projekterstellung zusätzlich noch per  Datenpunktlizenzen zu Buche schlagen.

PRIVA achtet sehr auf ihre Partner - das möchte ich jetzt nicht beurteilen - aber falls man eine Anlage bezogen hat u. sich mit dem Ersteller z.B. "überwirft", dann hilft Dir auch das IBN-Tool nicht, da die strittige HW der Anlage bis zur Klärung des Streitfalls seitens PRIVA nicht lizenziert wird; somit kann die Anlage nicht einfach mit einem neuen Programm betrieben werden.

Der Herstellerkontakt ist kompetent, der Support zügig u. höflich u. hinsichtlich BigS einfacher zu handeln 

Falls Du im Gewächshausautomatisationsbereich tätig bist, hast Du mit PRIVA wohl DEN Partner - aus diesem Bereich kommen die Niederländer ursprünglich her u. verfügen über enorme Erfahrung. Gebäudeautomation war dann schnell nachliegend, warum sie sich auch dahingehend "ausgebreitet" haben.

BTW - der Hersteller ist sehr offen, was in-house-Vorführungen betrifft - einfach nen Termin vereinbaren.

Hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mir ebenfalls sagen lassen, dass PRIVA ein recht "geschlossenes" System ist. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe funktioniert PRIVA-Hardware nur mit PRIVA-Software (z. B. soll es nicht oder nur mit erheblichem Aufwand möglich sein, aus einer PRIVA-Steuerung Daten in eine "nicht-PRIVA-Cloud" oder andere Datenbank zu schreiben. Beurteilen kann ich dies nicht, habe es nur von einem Kunden gehört.


----------



## ducati (27 Oktober 2017)

Jo,

hab mit Priva früher einiges gemacht. 

Sie liefern eine sehr umfangreiche HLK-Bibliothek für Steuerungs- und Visu Seite. Die Visu ist als PC-Runtime eigentlich immer mit dabei, bzw. Du baust/klickst über die Visu eigentlich Deine Steuerungssoftware zusammen.

Wenn Du was anderes als die vorgefertigten Varianten verwenden willst, wirds etwas schwierig/unübersichtlich/aufwändig. Aber eigentlich krigst Du jede HLK-Anlage auch mit den mitgelieferten Macros umgesetzt.

Die Lizenzpolitik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, zumal man bei der Angebotserstellung ja noch nicht konkret weiss, wie viele E/As man nun wirklich benötigt... Aber man gewöhnt sich dran.

Also alles in allem find ich's eigentlich nicht schlecht 

Da programmier ich ne Standard-HLK-Automatisierung mit Priva deutlich schneller zusammen als mit ner SPS.

Nen Simulationstool ist da auch mit dabei...

Gruß.


----------

